# More Pics of the Babies!



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi guys! I've got some new pics I wanna share with everyone! I picked one hoglet up today and it kinda felt different. Then I realised... Omg! My babies grew fur! Their faces were furry and their bellies too! They look different now and all their eyes have opened. They are so precious and the whitest one u see is really attached to me. He loves me carrying him around and won't stop licking me. When I try to put them down, he will cling on to me! Love em all <3










































And you won't believe the amount of pain I had to endure to bring this pic to ya'll!!!! hahahahah!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Awwww, oh my goodness. I want one so badly. The little mouths... *melts*


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I won't lie, I squealed. They're so cute it's ridiculous. I love how they're nomming on your fingers; considering how attached the really white one is to you, are you going to keep him/her? If it was me, I probably would. <3

I so want one, they're lovely.


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

yes sela! I'm keeping the white one!!! He is so cute and he is looking like a snuggler! I have 2 explorers already lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awww!! I wanna feel cute baby hedgie bites! They are all so adorable. So glad you shared.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, they are so precious! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

they are so cute!!!!!!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I love love love this little bunch! A question, are those dark eyed whites? I've always wanted one~


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

schmelderz said:


> Thanks for sharing! I love love love this little bunch! A question, are those dark eyed whites? I've always wanted one~


Quills are banded, so they're not dark eyed whites


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

WANTWANTWANT! Those are absolutely adorable babies you have there


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

schmelderz said:


> Thanks for sharing! I love love love this little bunch! A question, are those dark eyed whites? I've always wanted one~


No one will be able to determine the final color of the babies until they're 9 weeks old. They could pretty much turn out any color at this point.


----------



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for liking my pics guys!

2 of them are getting darker in color each day with grey bands. 1 of em is still cream colored. So excited to see how they actually turn out.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Oooh I see thanks ^^


----------

